# URGENT HELP REQUIRED !!!!!! POSS PROLAPSE !!!!!



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Apr 23, 2012)

Heard my Golden Tegu Anubis making a rucuss in his enclosure ... looked and seen him with his leg cocked and biting himself ... then i saw something hanging out of him .... this is the pic i got after a long struggle to get him.

This has happened once b4 but by the time i got him to the vets it was back to normal.

PLEASE HELP .... MY VET IS CLOSED @ This time of day












Sorry for the bad quality ... was shaking like a leaf

John


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 23, 2012)

_I haven't dealt with it there fore can't offer any personal experience but here's something that should help and hopefully work for now.

http://www.anapsid.org/prolapse.html_


----------



## chelvis (Apr 23, 2012)

From what other members have said soaking him in a warm sugar water solution will help keep the tissue viable. If it does not go back in on its own he will need to see a vet ASAP. Keep him on paper towels not wood chips for the time being as well. 

Sorry I am not more help I have never personally had to deal with this.


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Apr 23, 2012)

thanx for the adavice guys ... he`s sleepin at the moment ... it went back in some. i`ll check on him later.

Thanx,

John


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I dealt with this last month. I gave my guy a long warm bath. While he was soaking, I cleaned his cage completely of all substrate. I used an old towel instead of paper towels. It stays damp much longer than the paper. Before taking him out of the tub, be sure there is no debris stuck to his rectum. You don't want it to retract with any extra substrate stuck to it. I used a Q tip with a little petroleum jelly to clean the rectum off.
You need to focus on keeping it moist and clean. Keeping the towel moist helps this very much. Within a couple hours most of it had retracted on its own. At the end I used another Qtip with petroleum jelly and very gently massaged the rest back in. 
I kept him on the moist towel for a couple more days and checked him regularly to be sure nothing was hanging out. It's been a month now and he is perfectly fine. 
This all happened because he had to push too hard while taking a crap. I added more fruits to his diet and it seems to work wonders! Best of luck my friend. And above all....keep it moist!


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Apr 23, 2012)

Again i can not thank you all enuff ... did the sugar and water thing in the tub and it worked  It went all back in ... i`ll keep a very close eye on him over the next few days ( not like i don`t anyways lol ). I have him on moist paper towels now with damp regular towels in his hide.

Cheers,

John


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Jonzin4Reptiles said:


> Again i can not thank you all enuff ... did the sugar and water thing in the tub and it worked  It went all back in ... i`ll keep a very close eye on him over the next few days ( not like i don`t anyways lol ). I have him on moist paper towels now with damp regular towels in his hide.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John



Good deal!


----------



## chelvis (Apr 24, 2012)

I am glad the sugar water trick worked. I keep some sugar on hand just on the off chance this happens to one of my tegus.


----------

